# How To Video For New Sony PRS-T1



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Got this from another board. It shows some of the new features & how to use them. Looks more & more promising. The only thing I don't like is the shiny bezel, but that can be skinned.*

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2011/09/04/how-to-videos-for-sony-reader-wi-fi-prs-t1/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+feedburner%2FcmWU+%28The+eBook+Reader+Blog%29


----------

